# Chetumal to Cancun One Week



## elderp (Aug 22, 2018)

I know this is not the most expat themed topic but I figure since there is a lot of expats in this area I could ask for some advice here. I am going to Quintana Roo in March for one week. I fly into Chetumal on a Saturday and fly out of Cancun the next Saturday. There are I know a TON of things to see in between those two destinations. I am looking for a suggested itinerary. We plan to rent a car. We have driven all over Mexico and have no intimidations about driving in Mexico. It will be me, my wife, and my
12 yr old son. Things I want to particularly see are the Government Palace in Chetumal (I have a thing where I am visiting all the state capitals) and Xcaret. I am not so sure I am that interested in Cancun. Mostly just going there because I got a super cheap flight. I in general don’t like all inclusive resorts and I have a free hotel in Akumal. Any suggestions on a route? Thanks in advance.


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

You basically don't have but one route.... up highway 307.
Here are some places that you might consider:

+ You could start off by dropping slightly down into Belize to the Orangewalk district. It has more than 400 species of birds. Of course to get into Belize one will have to turn in their Mexico Tourist card, get a Belize one and then get another Mexico one when reentering. Not that expensive but....
+ before Akamal (great choice!) check out Tulum and maybe even drive down the road towards Punta Allen for some pristine white sand beaches generally without the masses
+ From Tulum one could also go a bit inland and check out the ruins at Coba
+ Try and check out at least one cenote... preferably off of Highway 307 like maybe Jardin Del Eden Cenote. The whole family will enjoy this phenomenon of the Yucatan Penn.
+ You could take the ferry from Playa over to Cozumel and enjoy an afternoon of snorkeling at the park on the south end of the island or on a boat offshore for diving. Otherwise I'd skip Playa as well as Cancun!
+ Another ferry ride out to Isla Mujeres can be fun but there is not a whole lot to do there but enjoy the ferry ride and walk around the island. It used to be quaint.... now it's overrun.

Where ever you go.... enjoy!


----------



## elderp (Aug 22, 2018)

Thank you for the advice. We definitely like cenotes and we will probably avoid Isla de Mujeres. I heard it is kind of too touristy now.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

The whole coast is too touristy.. I was in Tulum 15 years ago and went back last year.. no thanks..
Bacalar is less so and I did not got back to Xcalak but I think I will follow the rule, I have do not go back to places you used to love.. find new places , you will not be as disappointed..
If it is your firt time explore every place you can have fun and do not go back.


----------



## elderp (Aug 22, 2018)

Thanks it is my first time to Quintana Roo. I have a goal to visit all the states in Mexico, so I figure I have to go at least once. Mexico beaches are gorgeous, but the resort cities are a bit out of my league. I prefer less developed cities and feel more relaxed.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Since you are flying to Chetumal stay there one night then go to Xcalak and Majahual then Bacalar then on up the coast until you reach Cancun stopping where you feel you would enjoy the place stopping at Coba and whichever cenote you feel like.. You will have fun if you like beaches..
If you want to do something different go to Xpuhal 2 hours from Chetumal on a straight road in Campeche state and visit the beautiful ruins and jungle at Calakmul before they screw up the site with the train.. There are beautiful wild turkeys blue and gold that are very tame and you can take wonderful pictures of them..


----------

